# Clunking/grinding when turning



## Michael.Narlock (Jan 5, 2009)

So My gto makes a kind of clunking/grinding noise when i turn to the right at very low speed/rpm's...Doest do it when im going above 10mph but say i try to pull into a parking spot it does it. Im wondering maybe upper strut baring?


----------



## cncmasterofor (Jan 19, 2008)

It very well could be the strut bushings/bearings. Strut bushings, rear springs and the front radius rod bushings are almost always bad from the dealer.

What part of OR are you from?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Will it do it on flat level ground??


----------



## Michael.Narlock (Jan 5, 2009)

Im from newberg and yes it will do it on flat ground. But only at very low speeds and rarely when im stationary


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Are you sure the noise is coming from the front?


----------



## 2006BlueGoat (Jun 3, 2008)

My '06 did that from new. I took it back to the dealer and they had a service bulletin relating to improper spring install at the factory. If that is the same problem you're having it might be a warranty fix.


----------



## Michael.Narlock (Jan 5, 2009)

Ya its from the front. And im almost sure that it is infact either the right upper strut or the spring itself. ill take it back to the dealer and find out.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Tie Rod end A Arm Bushings, steering rack come to mind. Was the car in an accident previous?


----------



## Michael.Narlock (Jan 5, 2009)

naw damn things clean. I just want to fix it but it seems to me that every part that i replace isnt the damn thing and its no the tires rubbing either...im friggin stumped


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Maybe the strut leaked and although not completely dry pressure is causing it to thump when you turn? Maybe something is bent?


----------



## Michael.Narlock (Jan 5, 2009)

ya imma jack it up next weekend to find out if anythings bent. I had it up before and it seemed alright but u never know. It may just be the bushing but i ill find out this weekend


----------



## Michael.Narlock (Jan 5, 2009)

I fixed it. It was the well wall. It wasnt staying in place and was moving time to time and if there was any incline in which i was turning the tire would rub the wall. Basically i just latched in a plastic retainer. Still rubs from time to time on inclines but definitely minimized it.


----------

